# Roy Scheider



## MA-Caver (Feb 10, 2008)

Actor and two time academy award winner Roy Scheider passed away. His films include Jaws, French Connection, All That Jazz, 2010 and countless other roles. 


> * 'Jaws' actor Scheider dies at 75*
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080211/ap_on_en_mo/obit_scheider
> By JILL ZEMAN, Associated Press Writer 10 minutes ago
> LITTLE ROCK, Ark. - Roy Scheider, the actor best known for his role as a police chief in the blockbuster movie "Jaws," has died. He was 75.
> ...


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 10, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 10, 2008)

Jaws was an unforgettable movie, made even more so by his role.  Rest in Peace, Roy!  :asian:


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 11, 2008)

My memory will always go to Seaquest DSV.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 11, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Feb 11, 2008)

:asian:..A real loss...Fine actor...If you can try to locate an early film of his called 52 Pick-Up..A forgotten endover but well done..RIP


----------



## Live True (Feb 11, 2008)

rest well


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 11, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## tellner (Feb 11, 2008)

To hold his reputation?  I think we'll need a bigger coffin.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 11, 2008)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 11, 2008)

.


----------



## Darksoul (Feb 11, 2008)

-Jaws is one of my favorite movies.

RIP


----------



## Senjojutsu (Feb 12, 2008)

RIP.

He had quite the career:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001702/

Jaws, but no mention of Blue Thunder!?

Blue Thunder (1983) - Best Quote Ever:
Icelan and Captain Jack Braddock (Warren Oates) are discussing Officer Murphy (Roy Scheider's character): 

Icelan: He checks his sanity with a wrist watch! 
Braddock: What do you check yours with, a dipstick?


----------



## pstarr (Feb 13, 2008)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 14, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## searcher (Feb 14, 2008)

:asian:


----------

